# [LATEX] No aparecen los acentos (cerrado)

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, esta vez los molesto con un tema que me ha tenido devanandome los sesos y como siempre confío en poder encontrar ayuda acá en este maravilloso foro.

Como parte de un trabajo me decidí a instalar un editor de latex, había echado un vistazo por el foro y encontré esta guía https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-342366.html, me había inclinado por Texmaker porque era el más liviano de los que encontré en el arbol de portage, así que luego de un emerge Texmaker lo tuve funcionando, sin embargo noté que al escribir palabras con acentos simplemente omitía la letra, por ejemplo "escribía" lo sacaba como "escriba", así que decidí probar con otro editor e instalé TeXstudio con el mismo resultado, finalmente traté con Kile y en todos el resultado fué el mismo.

Entonces acudí a la wiki (un poco tarde   :Rolling Eyes:  ) y encontré esta guía http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/TeX_Live así que puse manos a la obra y luego de tener toda la tarde la máquina descargando y compilando tuve texlive instalado con las siguientes USE "X graphics linguas_es png science truetype xml", no se si algo me faltó pero no encuentro la manera de que acepte los acentos  :Evil or Very Mad:  y colocar \'{letra} por cada acento ya no es tan atractivo para escribir grandes volúmenes de texto.

Encontré este post http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-388853-highlight-latex.html?sid=0202ea4f934e91b17abe9a434b39fc18, y es exactamente el mismo error que me daban los editores al compilar el texto, sin embargo tristemente ya está cerrado y no colocaron la solución.

El texto que estoy probando (copy paste de la guia) es este

```

\documentclass[12pt, letterpaper, oneside] {report}

\usepackage[spanish]{babel}

\usepackage{amsmath}

\begin{document}

\author{Miguel de Paz}

\title{Mi primer documento en latex}

\maketitle

\tableofcontents

\chapter{Básico}

Este es el primer párrafo del primer cap\'{i}tulo.    El titulo de este capitulo es \emph{Básico}

\end{document}

```

y la salida que obtengo es:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Capítulo 1
> 
> Bsico
> ...

 

De antemano muy agradecido por su ayuda.

Saludos

Senso.Last edited by miguel_senso on Sat Nov 10, 2012 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

No he usado latex en mi vida, pero viendo el post que comentas, perece que el problema y la solucion estan en el fichero:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/language.dat
> 
> 

 

Donde tendrias que descomentar la linea correspondiente al idioma español o buscar la linea:

```

american ushyph1.tex

```

y poner delante de ella:

```

spanish sphyph.tex

```

Por ultimo para que se apliquen los cambios habria que ¿compilar? el fichero "latex.ltx":

```

initex /usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/latex.ltx

```

Lo que generara el fichero "latex.fmt", en el directorio desde el que lanzaste "initex", que hay que usar para sobreescribir el actual "latex.fmt". No indican la ruta de este ultimo fichero, buscalo con "find".

Y por si usas "pdflatex" tendrias que hacer casi lo mismo pero con "pdflatex.ini":

```

pdfinitex /usr/share/texmf/pdftex/latex/config/pdflatex.ini

```

El fichero resultante sera "pdflatex.fmt" y tambien tendras que sobreescribir el actual "pdflatex.fmt".

Salu2.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ok, mi instalación de latex es muy sencilla, esto en package.use

```

app-text/texlive humanities publishers xetex

app-text/texlive-core xetex

```

Luego le das emerge a app-text/texlive y queda instalado. Las flags de arriba son porque yo uso latex para escribir textos de lingüistica, tu adapta las flags de los paquetes de arriba a tus necesidades.

Después mi plantilla básica de latex es la que sigue:

```

\documentclass[letterpaper,12pt]{article}

\usepackage[spanish]{babel}

\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[left=2cm,right=2cm,top=2cm,bottom=2cm]{geometry}

\begin{document}

\title{Mi documento}

\author{Edgar Uriel Domíinguez Espinoza}

\date{\today}

\maketitle

Aquí va texto (nota el acento).

\end{end}

```

Bueno, ese encabezado debe darte la posibilidad de escribir acentos sin problemas, fijate bien la codificación del archivo cuando guardes, debe ser UTF-8, yo siempre recomiendo Emacs como editor de texto, te ahorra mucho trabajo con las tablas. Este año di un curso de latex y subí un archivo ejemplo en mi blog, te dejo el enlace, si tienes más dudas, aquí en el foro o en el blog. Más tarde te dejaré en este post algunos enlaces para que aprendas fácilmente. Saludos.

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos, gracias por sus respuestas y la ayuda brindada,

edgar_uriel84 muchisimas gracias,  al probar con la plantilla básica que propones automáticamente aparecieron los acentos sin importar el editor que usara, clarísimo el error era de usuario  :Embarassed:  , y además he dado una vuelta por tu blog y agradeceré los enlaces que puedas brindarme para aprender a utilizar correctamente latex.

opotonil muchas gracias por la respuesta, la verdad olvidé comentar en mi post original que había modificado la configuración de /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/language.dat a través de /etc/texmf/language.dat.d/language.texlive-langspanish.dat  el cual quedó solo con la siguiente configuración:

```
=catalan loadhyph-ca.tex

=galician loadhyph-gl.tex

spanish loadhyph-es.tex

=espanol

```

y con un 

```
# texmf-update
```

para actualizar el archivo language.dat, por si a alguien le sirve la info la dejo por acá  pero por lo visto no es necesaria  :Laughing:  .

Como siempre impecable el apoyo de la comunidad, muchisimas gracias edgar_uriel84 y opotonil por su ayuda   :Very Happy:  y cuando estén los enlaces amablemente ofrecidos con gusto cerraré el post.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Estas dos guías son muy claras y básicas:

http://www.andy-roberts.net/writing/latex

https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX

Y una comunidad dedicada a latex:

http://latex-community.org/

De verdad, si usas un editor de texto eficiente, latex es mucho mejor y más fácil que libreoffice o cualquier procesador de textos moderno. Suerte con tu aprendizaje.

----------

## miguel_senso

Muchas gracias edgar_uriel84, espero poder utilizar esta herramienta tan bien como para que reemplace los demás editores de texto de las demás suites de ofimática.

Gracias por el apoyo para resolver mas que nada las dudas con Latex.

----------

